# Mahler, Maazel, Orchestra Del Teatro La Fenice – Das Lied Von Der Erde



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Still gettng the hang of the new look...

Read our post here:








Mahler, Maazel, Orchestra Del Teatro La Fenice – Das...


NOTE: I see TalkClassical's format has changed, and the old "Blog" feature seems to have disappeared. As I take stock of how this format change impacts my use of this platform, let me attempt a thread-style post and see how that works. For the next four days on our Podcasting channel we will be...




www.talkclassical.com


----------

